
E Ink Smartphones are the big new trend of 2019 - kozmonaut
https://goodereader.com/blog/e-paper/e-ink-smartphones-are-the-big-new-trend-of-2019
======
ascur
So there are a few new developments, none of which have been widely released.
Hardly the big trend of 2019.

~~~
jfengel
With 2019 a third over, it would have to be ramp up pretty sharply to be a
"big trend". Maybe it'll be a big tend in _announcements_ , followed by a big
tend in actual purchases for 2020 rather than 2019.

------
Tepix
I love this! In particular i'd love to see a version of the Purism Librem 5
phone with EInk display.

------
thedaemon
I'd be down for this, if they were only available in my country.

